
RFC: Help Build Playa's Terms of Service - lowglow
Reaching out to fellow HNers to help build a developer&#x2F;human&#x2F;robot friendly Terms of Service for Playa. I&#x27;ve been working on this for the past couple of months with some friends and since it&#x27;s a platform built for and by devs&#x2F;engineers I want it to grow and be kind to the ecosystem.<p>I would love your feedback&#x2F;comments either here or on the gdoc:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1AgYQ3f61Yrk_HXSbdZtCRyiuIvikkHNqbBislGp03Ow&#x2F;edit<p>So far I have:<p>1. Playa will never compete with any addon built on or maintained on the platform. This means no bait and switch for developers. Twitter, Facebook, etc have often lured devs into their ecosystem only to copy&#x2F;destroy those businesses when they appeared attractive to copy.<p>2. Open data will be of major importance to help share data, and grow the ecosystem together. If you take data, you give data.<p>3. Privacy is huge. Keeping data anonymous&#x2F;private yet being available is a balance we&#x27;ll have to strike to facilitate emergent features by incorporating some personal and public data stores.<p>What else would you want to see in there?
======
lowglow
Gdoc:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AgYQ3f61Yrk_HXSbdZtCRyiu...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AgYQ3f61Yrk_HXSbdZtCRyiuIvikkHNqbBislGp03Ow/edit)

Playa is here: [http://getplaya.com/](http://getplaya.com/)

We're basically a Heroku for AI

